# Allerton Mansion



## crawdaddio (Sep 8, 2006)

Near Monticello, IL.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 21, 2006)

Wierd.  Looks crooked but its not- I measured it with my fingers.


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 22, 2006)

wow I really love it! the reflection is awesome as well! for some odd reason I cant get the reflection shot down at all!


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 22, 2006)

nice capture, love the sky and the reflection.  

I'm wondering if this has any connection to the Allerton Garden in Kauai?  or is Allerton just a common name for rich people?


----------



## crawdaddio (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys.
I have no idea JTH...?


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 22, 2006)

very nice picture! the reflection is really good


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 22, 2006)

Amazing - it is the same guy. The Allerton Gardens in Kauai were breathtaking, one of our favorite touristy things we did on our honeymoon a few years ago.  There are 3 photos from the gardens in this thread... [thread=29635]Kauai[/thread].  

This was taken from http://polihale.com/display/60384, not affiliated with Allerton, but confirms the link...



> This is an aerial view of the Allerton House on Lawai Bay, which is a few miles west of Poipu Beach on the south shore of Kauai, Hawaii. In the mid-1800s, Queen Emma built a small vacation home on the bluffs overlooking Lawai Bay and planted the oceanfront property with her favorite plants. The McBryde family (of sugar plantation fame) purchased the land at the turn of the century but later sold it in 1937 to the Allerton family. Robert Allerton and his son John transformed it into a landscaped garden complete with fountains, sculptures, and meditation pools. John, an architect by training, designed and built the house in 1937-38 and then the two of them began clearing and developing the hundred-acre tropical estate. They spent 20 years, with the help of hired gardeners, to create the tropical paradise. Robert's garden philosophy was based on contrast of textures, the sound of wind, and the sound of moving water. Water features were constructed of poured concrete, imported granite, marble and slate. Giant clumps of yellow-stemmed bamboo soar 25 feet to form a canopy high overhead in the Chinese bamboo garden, which lies low in a valley, so the cliffs buffer the noise of the ocean and wind. *The gardens were also designed to incorporate some of the sculpture and garden ornament from their estate near Monticello, Illinois.* Paths were laid out to maximize the experience of going through these gardens, with vistas onto the different pieces of magnificent sculpture. I took this photo during an air tour with Bruce. This photo was taken on Saturday, June 26, 2004 and added to the web on Sunday, February 20, 2005.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 22, 2006)

What an awesome capture.  Love it.  The reflection is right on.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice blue sky, nice clouds, and very nice reflection.


----------

